# Besoin d'aide : Script AUTOMATOR



## moebius80 (24 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai besoin de votre aide pour un script automator...
J'ai un camescope JVC everio qui me donne des fichiers avec l'extension "MOD".
Si je renomme l'extension en "MPG", je peux la lire avec Quicktime mais sans le son....
Par contre si je lis la video renommée en MPG avec vlc ou MPEG Stremclip, pas de problème...

J'aimerais donc réaliser un script qui me fasse passer d'un fichier MOD à un fichier Quicktime avec le son...

***edit***
Pour info, avec MPEG Streamclip, j'arrive à convertir directement de MOD à MOV et Quicktime lit alors le mov sans probleme et avec le son...
Il faudrait donc un script automator utilisant MPEG Streamclip...


Une idée ?


----------

